# Fische füttern?



## nicknack (4. Dez. 2006)

Hallo!

Wie geht Ihr mit Euren Fischen in dieser Jahreszeit um? Normalerweise werden sie ja jetzt nicht mehr gefüttert. Allerdings ist es ja außergewöhnlich war für unseren Dezember...
Wenn ich sie am Teich besuche kommen sie alle angeschwommen in der Hoffnung auf was zu Futtern. Das tut mir ja dann so leid!  

Wie macht Ihr es denn mit dem Füttern? Einfach ausprobieren, ob sie noch was annehmen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

Grüße Nicky


----------



## Thorsten (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hi Nicky,

ich füttere meine Fische noch, werde es auch den gesamten Winter tun. 
Allerdings habe ich auch den Filter auf gedrosselte Leistung laufen.

Biete deinen Fischen etwas an, wenn sie es fressen-gut, ansonsten wieder abkeschern. 

* Aber bitte in Maßen*, soll heißen nicht soviel wie im Sommer!


----------



## Dodi (4. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo Nicky!

Im allgemeinen heisst es, die Fische sollen ab einer Wassertemp. von ca. 8° nicht mehr gefüttert werden, aber solange sie etwas haben wollen, sollte man ihnen etwas anbieten. Am besten ein wenig Sinkfutter. Du wirst schon merken, wenn sie absolut nichts mehr fressen wollen und ganz still am Teichboden stehen.

Ich muss ohnehin den Winter durch etwas füttern, da ich  auch __ Störe habe.

Nur, wie Thorsten schon schrieb: nicht übertreiben!
Schon gar nicht, wenn der Filter abgeschaltet ist!


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo Nicky,

ich füttere 1x die Woche nur so viel, wie sie fressen wollen. Ihr Appetit hält sich allerdings in Grenzen. 

Dito. Nicht übertreiben.


----------



## nicknack (5. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge!

Sie schnabolieren tatsächlich ein bischen! Werde ihnen jetzt immer mal ein bischen was anbieten.

Ein Goldi verliert seine Schuppen. Hört sich bestimmt merkwürdig an, aber genauso sieht es aus. Ein ganz kahle Stelle am Bauch. Weiß jemand ob das Anzeichen für eine Krankheit sind?

Grüße Nicky


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo Nicky,

bitte stell doch davon mal ein Foto ein - möglichst in einem neuen Thread. 
Hier wird kaum einer Deine Frage lesen, denn es geht ja um Fischfütterung.


----------



## Kalle (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo Zusammen,

bestimmt kommt es auch darauf an was man für Fische hat.

Habe 10 Goldorfen, und habe sie den ganzen Sommer nicht gefüttert, und werde dies auch jetzt nicht tun.

Oder würdet ihr sie dennoch füttern ???


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hi,

 hab ich ja ganz vergessen... ich füttere auch ganzjährig nix.
Auch jetzt nicht. Aber ich habe auch einen relativ großen Teich und darin jede Menge Goldis und ein Koi. Der Sonnenbarsch holt sich einen Teil des Nachwuchses und der Rest muss schauen, wie er klar kommt.
Klingt vielleicht hart, aber ich weiß so schon nicht mehr, wie ich die Vermehrung in den Griff bekommen soll.  

@Kalle
Also ich würde sie auch jetzt nicht füttern, oder sehen sie total abgemagert aus?


----------



## jochen (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

  Hi Kalle,

schön dich mal wieder zu lesen... 

Also ich füttere das ganze Jahr nicht, und werde es auch jetzt nicht machen.
Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht irgentein spezielles Futter geben soll um die Fische für den Winter zu stärken.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich nur einige __ Stichlinge im Teich, im Teich befand sich nur die blanke Folie, ohne Pflanzen etc.
Sie kamen alle ohne Krankheiten durch, nun gut Stichlinge sind ja bekannt das sie hart im nehmen sind, ich hoffe das es heuer mit den Goldis und Bitterlingen auch klappt.
Ich denke mal mit meinen relativ geringen Besatz müsste das funktionieren.

PS,  die Goldis sind ja das Hungern aus ihrer sächsischen Heimat gewöhnt...


----------



## Kalle (6. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo nochmal,

selbstverständlich freu ich mich auch, mal wieder mit euch zu schreiben ....

Ääääh !!! Also meine Goldorfen schauen nicht abgemagert aus. Schwimmem munter umher..  

Also werd ich sie auch nicht füttern. Mutter Natur sorgt schon dafür. 

Also bis bald ....


----------



## Manuela (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Da sich meine Koi in der IH befinden bis der teich fertig ist , fressen die auch noch , ist ja auch nicht so kalt.
Die Nachzucht aus 06 sind in einem beheizten Becken untergebracht und die fressen natürlich viel.
Gruß
Manuela


----------



## Garfield_02_at (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hallo beisammen meine koi und goldis haben sich seit novemner nicht mehr sehen lassen sind alle am grund und fasten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fische füttern?*

Hi,

meine Teichfische werden normalerweise das ganze Jahr nicht gefüttert. Da landen nur Ungeziefer und sonstige Gartenarbeitsopfer vor ihren Schnuddeln . Winterruhe haben sie diesen Winter (war ja nur 2 Tage lang eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich) keine gehalten trotzdem sind die Futtergoldfische für meine Piranhas gut genährt (scheint den ganzen Winter über schön viel Viehzeug unterwegs und ins Wasser gefallen zu sein )

MfG Frank


----------

